# British Embassy in Cairo



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

From their website:

Since the Embassy is located in Garden City, which is near Tahrir and Downtown Cairo, if you need to visit the Embassy please call beforehand to check on security. The number to call is 02 2791 6000.


----------

